# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] SQL pour Oracle - Applications avec Java, PHP et XML. Optimisation des requtes et schmas

## Invit

*SQL pour Oracle
Applications avec Java, PHP et XML. Optimisation des requtes et schmas*
**



> Cet ouvrage dcrit en dtail les procdures d'installation de toutes les versions d'Oracle : 9i, 10g, Express, 11gR1 et 11gR2. Ces versions peuvent tre tlcharges gratuitement sur le site d'Oracle : destines  des fins non commerciales, elles sont compltes et sans limitation de dure.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

